
What Tolkien Officially Said About Elf Sex (2002) - BerislavLopac
http://www.ansereg.com/what_tolkien_officially_said_abo.htm
======
wayoutthere
This level of analysis on fiction makes me wonder if most organized religions
are little more than devoted fandoms whose basis in fiction was lost over
time.

I can _totally_ imagine a future civilization taking LotR or ASOIAF as the
basis for a religion. Not that it would be a world I'd want to live in, but I
can see it. If it can happen for Scientology, anything is possible.

~~~
joelmichael
The origin of Christianity was the resurrection event of Jesus Christ. It was
not regarded as fiction at the time.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
“At the time” was a few hundred years after his death. There isn’t even Roman
records for him, let alone his crucification. Christianity also underwent
several drastic dogma shifts between their early years and what eventually
came out a thousand years later, a Christian today would barely recognize an
early Christian’s beliefs at all. None of this is unique to Christianity of
course, all religions undergo similar evolutions.

~~~
joelmichael
Scholars generally accept that the book of Mark was written between 66-70 AD.
The idea that the gospels were written "hundreds of years later" is a common
myth on the Internet that scholars do not take seriously. It is clear that
Jesus's followers believed in his resurrection, they proclaimed it loudly and
suffered and died for it, gaining many converts.

------
propter_hoc
Site didn't load for me, here's an archive link:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190323172706/http://www.ansere...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190323172706/http://www.ansereg.com/what_tolkien_officially_said_abo.htm)

------
m4r35n357
Heh, Tolkien thought of everything ;) Seriously though, "Athrabeth Finrod ah
Andreth" ("The Debate of Finrod and Andreth") is a masterpiece IMO. Starting
out as a dry but interesting philosophical debate about how elves and humans
see the afterlife, it develops to a truly devastating twist near the end.

------
etiam
It would be very interesting to have a corresponding one for elves before (and
beyond) Tolkien.

~~~
inawarminister
IIRC the Fae are the Celtic/Irish (British) equivalent of Norse elves and they
do have the tradition of Changelings, half-Fey half-human children who can
choose to be human or Fae when they went into adulthood. So not that much
different in outcome from Tolkienish Eldar.

~~~
slowmovintarget
I'll take Jim Butcher's fae. Funny enough, in Butcher's fiction, J.R.R. was
the mortal champion of the Summer fae (the "nice" ones).

~~~
inawarminister
I wouldn't. The worst of Eldars in the Silmarrion is much lesser evil than
even the best among the Dresdenverse Fae. For one, the former doesn't try to
steal your children because you inadvertently made a deal with them.

But to be honest, as characters the Dresden Fae makes _sense_. And humans can
and do become Fae, if only at the cost of your mortal soul. So not that much
separation unlike the Firstborn and the Atani.

(Incidentally, I really like this fanfic about Harry Potter waking up in
Dresdenverse and got hitched with Aurora, the Seelie Summer Lady; breaking the
canon plot in the process. I don't think a similar relationship can really
happen between a Tolkien Elf and a human (or other mortal) without something
really special going on. Like Aragorn or, uh, his First Age ancestors.

